
South Korea Government wants to censor HTTPS traffics - salty_sauce
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mcst.go.kr%2Fweb%2Fs_notice%2Fpress%2FpressView.jsp%3FpSeq%3D16672
======
lifthrasiir
The attachment details on the method of censorship: basically a DNS-based
method for now, and will transition to an SNI-based method until 2019. Funnily
though there had been multiple successful investigations dealing with the
illegal copies of copyrighted works in South Korea. This particular censorship
attempt is a result of the stronger demand from publishers to censor
problematic websites as soon as possible---a bit of questionable development.

------
peremen
As the main text is included in the HWP file of the original press release in
Korean, here is Google Translate link of archived cached copy of Google:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ko&sl=ko&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ko&sl=ko&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fweb.archive.org%2Fweb%2F20180502063013%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fwebcache.googleusercontent.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dcache%3AkrC8jFYUnxQJ%3Awww.korea.kr%2Fcommon%2Fdownload.do%253FfileId%253D185942541%2526tblKey%253DGMN%2B)

